# North Devon Cycling Clubs??



## ironman (12 Jun 2011)

Hi There
Ok been cycling for about three weeks, totally hooked - what clubs are there, and what sort of runs do they do?? 
I'm based in Bideford

Cheers 
IM


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Jun 2011)

Not surprised, lovely cycling country, we were down in Bude last week for the National 25 and whilst there I went out with an informal group from Bude, kind of a CTC type group and very friendly. According to Neil who was leading there are no clubs or groups he knows of in the area, he thought the terrain puts off newbies and I can totally understand that. Anyway he is the local Sustrans Officer for that area, his full name I think is Neil Hutson, I'm sure you would be able to find out easily enough. Worth it, I had a cracking ride and aim to go out with them again later this year.
Hope that is of some use.


----------



## david1701 (12 Jun 2011)

Ah man I guess I missed you TF Niel lives on my road and I ride with him quite often. In honesty none of our rides are really worth the trek down from Bide, but if you're in the area give me a nudge and I'll get a few people together


----------



## Baggy (12 Jun 2011)

What about North Devon Wheelers ? I don't know much about them, but when my colleague's son started road biking they were very supportive of him.


----------



## Ian H (12 Jun 2011)

Baggy said:


> What about North Devon Wheelers ? I don't know much about them, but when my colleague's son started road biking they were very supportive of him.



Used to be known, more colourfully, as Barnstaple Imperial Wheelers (after the hotel where they met), but it seems the name put people off.


----------



## chewy (12 Jun 2011)

A friend of mine belongs to TAWVELO in Barnstaple.


----------



## ironman (13 Jun 2011)

Hi 
Thanks for the replies!

Just been looking at the TAWVELO website, and they could be just the ticket!
I think the wheelers might be a bit more 'hardcore' for me at the moment!!

Cheers

IM


----------

